# Sibelius - azerty keyboard support



## Infiniquity (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi,

I'm about to buy a magic keyboard with num pads. I hesitate between a french keyboard (AZERTY) or an international English. 
Could you tell me whether I should expect some issues inputing Sibelius shortcuts if I go the AZERTY way?

BR,


----------



## Infiniquity (Jul 26, 2018)

So I took the AZERTY way and there is at least one issue with Sibelius. When selecting "Standard Menus and shortcuts in Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, the Close tab shortcut is set to CMD-Z which obviously breaks the generic undo shortcut. 
I had to create a new Feature set to get rid of this.


----------

